# 5-22 BOLE tournament top programs in lorain



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

Sunday 35 anglers fished the battle of Lake Erie tournament out of Lorain black river wharf. reef runners in the mud seemed to be the ticket. 3 out of 5 top finishers pulled reefs with 2 oz. there was a large pack in the beaver area. The most successful guys said they fished outside the pack. The biggest bag was caught slow 1 - 1.3 mph others fished 1.7- 1.9. A lot of bugs in and on the water. Good luck


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Where can results be found???


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Great info for those of us that don't fish as regularly as others, Thanks for posting.


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

KPI said:


> Where can results be found???


Www.walleyefishinglakeerie.weebly.com


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Gotta love a large pack in the beaver area. Just stay clear of the mud hole. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Dcummins (Jul 19, 2013)

Best bait for me was top 20 rogue 75/75 early then 60/50 around 9 with 2 oz. (promise the best , Floyd second)







this lure caught 5 fish in the tournament till this happened when the fish went nuts in the net.


----------



## Dcummins (Jul 19, 2013)

Also this was my first tournament and those of you on the boarder line of wanting to try one josh did an awesome job. Would recommend trying it and signing up for the. Next one in June.


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

capt.scott said:


> Gotta love a large pack in the beaver area. Just stay clear of the mud hole. Thanks for the report.


Mud hole? Is this south of beaver?


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Yes and straight north of beaver is the bush pile. Lot of good places in that area. I could go there seven days a week. On my map it says fish here.


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

capt.scott said:


> Yes and straight north of beaver is the bush pile. Lot of good places in that area. I could go there seven days a week. On my map it says fish here.


I know that place always smells kinda fishy. Good place to run your cranks DEEP


----------

